# You can play this easy blues solo



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Just using one lick!

Many beginners start learning blues lead guitar with the minor pentatonic. However, we also need to know how to use the major pentatonic. In this lesson, you will learn a simple major pentatonic blues lick. You will then move this lick to each of the chords in this tune. It's easy, and it sounds great!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

That sounds really good, but I'm not sure it is for beginners as many (most) won't be able to handle the little slide and the bend. Those techniques might be a tad too advanced for a beginner.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Well as long as people are learning and having fun with it, I'm okay with any kind of "difficulty level labeling". It's all relative.


----------

